# Ponds Cold Cream gets rid of grease



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I got a chainring tattoo on my calf the other day. I was about to take a shower and decided to see if cold cream would get rid of it and.... tah-dah! It cleaned it right off. 

Hooray for women's toiletries. :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Got another chainring tattoo today. Busted out the Ponds, shazam! Tattoo gone.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Too bad it doesn't do anything for the chainring scar I earned learning to unclip my pedals...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Ms. Sogno........me-thinks you need to be a tad more careful on the mount or dismount....OR quit walking your bike....the only time I get a ring-print on me is loading it onto the work-stand or into my truck!

just saying....

Sincerely,
(way more than a) Touch0Gray


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> Ms. Sogno........me-thinks you need to be a tad more careful on the mount or dismount....OR quit walking your bike....the only time I get a ring-print on me is loading it onto the work-stand or into my truck!
> 
> just saying....
> 
> ...


I got one of em unloading the bike from the car.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

il sogno said:


> I got one of em unloading the bike from the car.


what you REALLY meant was: 



il sogno said:


> I got one of em unloading the bike from the car.The second one was on a ride.


I love e-mail notification!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I just cleaned my bike today and what did I use to get the grease off of my hands? 



.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> what you REALLY meant was:
> 
> 
> 
> I love e-mail notification!


Busted. :blush2:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I cleaned my bike the other day...and what did I use to clean my hands?.....NOTHING...I wore surgical gloves! I scrub my hands 50 times a day and I am running out of skin....


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I once used Chapstick to stop a pedal cleat from squeaking.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

theBreeze said:


> I once used Chapstick to stop a pedal cleat from squeaking.


That is awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

this would assume you had it with you when you rode....I *ALWAYS* reach for mine and realize it is at home...


----------



## RoadBear (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm a fan of Wet One's wipes, I keep them in the saddle bag good for grease and emergency stops.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

OK all you Domestic (or is that Domestique?) Engineers -- what's the best way to get chain grease stains out of a white arm warmer? Tried a short pre-soak with Zout but that didn't do it.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Olive oil. Best stuff I know to remove chainring tats, grease on hands, etc. The best part is that it doesn't dry out your skin like Gojo. I always keep a bottle of the cheap stuff around for cleaning.


----------



## RoadBear (Feb 4, 2009)

Pedros Citrus degreaser.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been using Noxzema for quite a while to washout the grease on my fingers after messing with hub and bottom bracket overhauls (I guess Pond's is higher end... Colgate toothpaste works too but is abrasive)... and err... I hate to admit it.. but err... Noxzema works elsewhere too to deal with ... err... chamois related issues...


----------

